# Pen vise mounting jig



## godfreytoddanderson (Aug 11, 2006)

There was a thread a couple of months ago where we discussed the new pen vise from PSI.  Here's a link to that thread.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=14069

Here are a couple of pictures showing the jig that I came up with to mount it to my drill press.












The wood base that I added is the same size as the table on my drill press so the crank hangs off the left side.  The rod in the vise is used to center the vise while it is being mounted to the table.

I like to drill the blank halves just short of all the way through and then cut them off to length using a jig on my miter saw.  To do this easily there are a set of grooves on the rod that help to set the height of the table while you are mounting and centering the vise.

Todd


----------



## bradh (Aug 11, 2006)

Great idea. I always struggle to get the table and jig square to the chuck.
Thanks for the ideas.
Brad


----------

